# iPod Touch 3.0... Brick impossible de restaurer



## Merck (22 Mars 2009)

Je me retrouve avec un iPod Touch, 3.0, impossible à restaurer, je suis pris sur la 3.0, j'ai essayer de prendre le logiciel de 2.2.1, impossible d'installer, à l'aide SVP!! 

Merci beaucoup

Merck


----------



## Dramis (22 Mars 2009)

il me semble que c'est écrit dans la documentation que le downgrade de la version 3 a 2 est impossible.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Mars 2009)

Désolé pour toi, mais il est possible que tu sois bloqué jusqu'à la sortie officielle... 

J'ai vu des solutions sur le net qui impliquaient un jailbreak, de la bidouille et de toute manière un retour incomplet.


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2009)

Si tu as la version 3 du système des iPod et iPhone, c'est que tu es inscrit en tant que développeur. Donc, pense bien à activer ton système par le biais d'iTunes.

Si tu n'es pas développeur, c'est que tu as piraté cette version et là, vu que c'est illégal, tu te retrouves avec une brique inutilisable jusqu'à la sortie officielle du système 3 en juin.

Ça t'apprendra à ne pas pirater.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Si tu n'es pas développeur, c'est que tu as piraté cette version et là, vu que c'est illégal, tu te retrouves avec une brique inutilisable jusqu'à la sortie officielle du système 3 en juin.
> 
> Ça t'apprendra à ne pas pirater.



Ca fait l'effet d'un gros coup de poing au milieu de l'estomac, comme nouvelle, mais c'est la triste vérité.


----------



## Merck (22 Mars 2009)

Au faite, ma brique fonctionne... J'ai iPhone OS 3.0, mon iPod fonctionne... Mais le OS plante tout le temps, c'est pour cette raison que je veux m'en débarrasser... Je fais des recherches depuis hier soir, j'ai cherché jusqu'à 2hrs du matin.

J'ai vu sur un site que sur Mac, c'est impossible, mais sur PC, il y a quelque chose à faire.

Je veux absolument débarasser OS 3.0 de mon iPod


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Merck a dit:


> Au faite, ma brique fonctionne... J'ai iPhone OS 3.0, mon iPod fonctionne... Mais le OS plante tout le temps, c'est pour cette raison que je veux m'en débarrasser... Je fais des recherches depuis hier soir, j'ai cherché jusqu'à 2hrs du matin.
> 
> J'ai vu sur un site que sur Mac, c'est impossible, mais sur PC, il y a quelque chose à faire.
> 
> Je veux absolument débarasser OS 3.0 de mon iPod



Même en insistant et en repostant ton message 15 fois, la réponse de Gwen reste, pour moi, la plus proche de la réalité.



> Si tu n'es pas développeur, c'est que tu as piraté cette version et là, vu que c'est illégal, tu te retrouves avec une brique inutilisable (qui plante)jusqu'à la sortie officielle du système 3 en juin.
> 
> Ça t'apprendra à ne pas pirater.


----------



## Merck (22 Mars 2009)

Mais non, je pirate pas... Développeur oui, inscrit oui, mais je ne peux plus utiliser convenablement mon iPod apart quand je développe mes Apps... Sa plante souvent... Fack je veux revenir a 2.2.1, mais même Apple dans les documents qu'ils fournissent, ils disent rien sur sa...


----------



## nicolasf (22 Mars 2009)

J'ai quand même fait l'effort d'aller chercher un lien expliquant la procédure de retour en arrière...


----------



## Merck (22 Mars 2009)

Merci, mais je vais devoir utiliser le PC.. Sur Mac, sa ne veux pas trop... :S


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Merck a dit:


> Mais non, je pirate pas... Développeur oui, inscrit oui, mais je ne peux plus utiliser convenablement mon iPod apart quand je développe mes Apps... Sa plante souvent... Fack je veux revenir a 2.2.1, mais même Apple dans les documents qu'ils fournissent, ils disent rien sur sa...



C'était pourtant clair dans les forums:

http://www.igen.fr/fr/actu/7874/


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2009)

C'est surtout clair dans la notice d'Apple qu'il n'est normalement plus possible de revenir en arrière. De plus, c'est une bêta avec tous les ennuis que ça comporte. 

Fait un feedback à Apple pour justement qu'ils corrigent les bogues avant que nous, utilisateur final nous n'en pâtissions pas


----------



## Merck (22 Mars 2009)

J'ai téléphoner chez Apple, je doit leur envoyer mon iPod touch, ils ont dit qu'ils allaient utiliser un logiciel spécial pour restaurer mon iPod en 2.2.1.

Ils m'ont dit que tout allait être correct, mais j'ai peur qu'ils me renvoient en disant, tu développe, arrange-toi.... Ils m'ont dit que non par teléphone par contre.. :S


----------



## imacg5mortel (22 Mars 2009)

Ca ce voit que tu es développeur :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Ca ce voit que tu es développeur :love:









c'est clair que cela se sent à des kilomètres.. Bien vu imacg5mortel :rateau:


----------



## Merck (24 Mars 2009)

Apple ne feront pas...

Je suis perdu dans la 3.0 :'(


----------



## imacg5mortel (24 Mars 2009)

Comme tu es developpeur, c'est juste un des tes Touch d'essai qui est bloqué, tu as sûrement d'autres exemplaires qui n'ont pas migré vers le 3.0 donc tu pourras en profiter


----------



## nicolasf (24 Mars 2009)

Ça m'étonnait aussi... 

Encore désolé pour toi, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne veux pas essayer la méthode suggérée plus haut...


----------



## Merck (24 Mars 2009)

@ Nico_Linux : J'ai essayer la méthode... A plusieurs reprises.. Impossible, erreur 21 à toutes les fois, j'ai également essayer d'autres méthodes sur le web, impossible également, erreur 21...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Extraits choisis du lien que je t'ai envoyé:


> Sachez, enfin, que le retour n'est pas possible





> *Une fois la version 3 installée, vous ne pourrez pas revenir à la version 2*





> Donc une fois que vous aurez votre brique, ou un terminal lent et buggué, vous n'aurez plus qu'à prendre votre mal en patience jusqu'à l'été.





> *En bref, pour faire simple : n'installez pas iPhone OS 3*. Ce conseil ne concerne évidemment pas les développeurs qui savent ce qu'ils font et doivent adapter leurs applications aux nouveautés d'iPhone OS 3.



*Ce n'est pas parceque tu postes plus de messages sur le forum que la situation changera!!!

*


> Pour faire simple, si vous essayez d'installer la beta sur votre iPhone ou iPod touch, vous risquez de transformer ce dernier en brique jusqu'en juin





> D'une part parce que cette version est une beta, et que cela a un sens : *les premiers retours sont unanimes, les iPhone sont lents et plantent souvent dans la version actuelle du futur système d'exploitation*. Un plantage en plein appel téléphonique, voilà qui n'est jamais agréable.





> Il semble en fait que vous pouvez installer la beta, mais pas l'utiliser : vous obtiendrez alors un bel objet, qui peut éventuellement servir de miroir, ou à caler un meuble en attendant la sortie officielle


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2009)

Surtout, je ne vois pas comment Merck pourra tester ses applications s&#8217;il n'installe pas la V3. Il faut bien avoir un appareil de test.


----------

